# Coyote hunting in Mississippi



## Joswalt (Nov 26, 2011)

I live in Mississippi. I want to get into coyote hunting. I know there a lot of them here. Just seeing if any one here Hunts them around miss. Better to hunt them day r night.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Joswalt. Check with ReidRH, Richard will help you ....he knows hunting in that part of the country. (he's a good guy too !)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

X2 and welcome to PT !!


----------



## Joswalt (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks very much!!!!! I want to find out how to hunt them an the right things to have...I already have a gun...hope to find someone I can go with an see how to set up..just don't want to buy things I don't need.....Thanks for letting me join...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Joswalt said:


> .....Thanks for letting me join...


..... We welcome anyone who wants to learn or share their knowledge.


----------

